# Olympic Dressage & Showjumping Available now



## partypremier (6 August 2012)

Just looked & tickets are still available for dressage & showjumping.  Only got the dear £175 seats left in SJ


----------



## Liostro (6 August 2012)

None that I can see :-( 
I'm always too late!!!


----------



## Lami (6 August 2012)

Just looked dressgae are still there!


----------



## MollyMoomin (6 August 2012)

It says they're there but I've made four seperate requests for one ticket on each price bracket and on every one I just get a message saying no tickets found!

I'm starting to think I'm jinxed!!


----------

